# Paph. delenatii x mastersianum



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2006)

I thought I posted this last night, but it didn't show up here this morning, so I'll try again.

I purchased this in low bud -- it has 3 spikes!


----------



## slippertalker (Jul 21, 2006)

Very nice! I've never seen this cross before....


----------



## L I Jane (Jul 21, 2006)

Very pretty-I hope mine will look as nice when it comes into bloom.


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 21, 2006)

Does anyone know the name of this one ? Seems to be unregistered


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Jul 21, 2006)

The ones out there are an AnTec cross, I don't know if Lynn has submitted it yet but will ask her.


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 21, 2006)

very nice and glossy!


----------



## Heather (Jul 21, 2006)

It's a sweet one, Dot and
three spikes? that rocks!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2006)

Bob Wellenstein said:


> The ones out there are an AnTec cross, I don't know if Lynn has submitted it yet but will ask her.


That would be great, Bob! I've checked on the RHS site, and it isn't registered yet. Please post when you name it.


----------



## timber (Oct 2, 2020)

SlipperFan said:


> I thought I posted this last night, but it didn't show up here this morning, so I'll try again.
> 
> I purchased this in low bud -- it has 3 spikes!


Where did you obtain this one?


----------



## blondie (Oct 2, 2020)

A very nice out come from the cross


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 2, 2020)

this thread is 14 years old.................


----------

